# Large breed puppy food recommendations



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Our local pet stores don't carry any of the foods I selected using dogfoodadvisor.com. I don't want to buy online. I have a huge list of dog foods and for one reason or another, I've found something negative about each one of them posted here. I realize we aren't all going to agree on dog food, but I need to start switching him over to something else before I run out of the food we got from the breeder and I'm stressing out over making a decision. I settled on Fromm Large Breed which our vet recommends but no one carries it. I called five different stores.

Our puppy is a little picky about food. He doesn't seem to like his current food very much. So I want to find something that doesn't need any additional supplements and stick with it. My other dogs have all been on one of the Totw foods since I got them, but I checked and the calcium levels on all Totw foods are higher than I want to go. 

Our favorite food store, which only sells food, suggested Now Fresh or New Fresh, I don't remember, but it's $100 a bag. I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not knowing which foods are already a no - it'd probably work out better to give us a list of foods that you've already tried and/or what IS available to you and have the board give it's recommendations among those.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> Our local pet stores don't carry any of the foods I selected using dogfoodadvisor.com. I don't want to buy online. I have a huge list of dog foods and for one reason or another, I've found something negative about each one of them posted here. I realize we aren't all going to agree on dog food, but I need to start switching him over to something else before I run out of the food we got from the breeder and I'm stressing out over making a decision. I settled on Fromm Large Breed which our vet recommends but no one carries it. I called five different stores.
> 
> Our puppy is a little picky about food. He doesn't seem to like his current food very much. So I want to find something that doesn't need any additional supplements and stick with it. My other dogs have all been on one of the Totw foods since I got them, but I checked and the calcium levels on all Totw foods are higher than I want to go.
> 
> Our favorite food store, which only sells food, suggested Now Fresh or New Fresh, I don't remember, but it's $100 a bag. I've never heard of it before.


If you want Fromm, get Fromm, I wouldn't let local availability keep you from getting it. My boy has been on it for ever and has done great on it. Buy it from Chewy. If your dog doesn't like it or it doesn't agree with your dogs GI system, you just send it back (Chewy pays for the shipping) and get something else. I just used Chewy for the first time last week and got the food in 2 days. I like their service.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

You might want to look at BARF. It's expensive, but it's good for dogs and they love it. It's more work on your part. I don't trust the ingredients in kibble.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I appreciate the suggestion for homemade, but that isn't an option. I have already decided not to order online. We have a few smallish pet food stores and I prefer to shop local to keep them in business. 

I'm considering Blue Buffalo but ruled it out due to lack of information. Also Canidae Large Breed. We used that with our first dog who did well on it but switched to totw when we started rescuing because they preferred it. The pet store also suggested Natural Balance, which I've used for training treats in the past, but only the roll, not kibble. 

My list is saved in my other computer which I can't get to right now as I'm supervising my dogs in another room. I can list more tomorrow. 

The only ones I won't consider are Diamond and anything with past recalls. I may have missed a recall or other problem when researching. It's been kind of hit and miss, using dogfoodadviser. I noticed they have paid area where they give you advise. Is that worth it for one year?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Canidade (BTW, made by Diamond) contains "Fish Meal". For me personally, I won't feed anything that is not named. Fish meal could be anything! All ingredients should be named such as Salmon Meal for example.

Petsmart and Petco sells Nature's VARIETY

LARGE BREED PUPPY: Instinct Raw Boost Grain-Free Kibble Large Breed Puppy Food - Chicken | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats

PUPPY: Instinct Raw Boost Grain-Free Kibble Puppy Food - Chicken | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats 

Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would call any independent pet supply store (not big box store), and talk to the owner or manager. 

She or he can probably special order Fromm for you. The brand doesn't advertise much, so sometimes store owners think there's no demand for foods customers haven't seen ads for. When people start special ordering it, they reconsider. 

These independent stores order through wholesale distributors with access to _tons _of brands. It's really not a big deal to ask the distributor to include a special order in the next shipment. Most of these stores _love _to do that, as it ensures your repeat business.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Thank you. I'm going to check the smaller shops today and see if they can special order. I also looking into Nature's Variety. I hadn't heard of their raw boost before. I thought Canidae moved their production from Diamond, but there are other things I don't like about it after looking at the ingredients in more detail. It's not rated that well.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Petsmart and Petco sells Nature's VARIETY
> 
> LARGE BREED PUPPY: Instinct Raw Boost Grain-Free Kibble Large Breed Puppy Food - Chicken | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats
> 
> ...


I went to Petco. They don't carry large breed. I called Pet Smart and they said only one store carries it. I called that one which is way out of my area and they have one bag. It's 20 lbs, $74. 

I called a specialty store and they said this is a newer variety and they can't order it. So, I'm back to the beginning again. I checked the ones I had on my list and eliminated all of them. So now I don't even have a list.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you ask Petco/Petsmart if they would be ordering it any time soon?

I don't know how old your pup is but you could choose the "Prairie". It is for All Life Stages 
Cal is 1.5 & Phos is 1.0

From peteducation.com
*Peak growth and lactation* 
Calcium
1.0-1.8 
Phos:
0.8-1.6

"Prairie Kibble for dogs is complete and balanced for all breeds and life stages. *Complete & Balanced for All Life Stages*
_Nature’s Variety® Prairie® Beef & Barley Recipe for dogs is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages. 
http://www.prairiepetfood.com/prairie-kibble"

_Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What about Victor? It's sold in a lot of feed stores and independent shops, and it's a very good food. If that one's not on your list, you might want to add it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He's almost 9 weeks. Petco never carries the large breed. The manager said they can't order it. It's not available to them for some reason. I need large breed. Is Prairie a large breed food? I'm still not sure I can get it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If they are not selling the regular Prairie what are they selling in the Nature's Variety?

What I meant was by All Life Stages is that you would not have to feed "Large Breed" or "Puppy". The nutrition level is approved for all breeds and all ages.

Moms


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I called every store in a twenty mile radius and found one that carries Fromm adult food. They are going to order a medium bag of the Large Puppy Gold so we can see how it works. They order once a week, so if I let them know by the Friday before, they can have it in stock. They also told me that is the brand they feed their own dogs. Once he is eating adult food, I will have several places to buy it in case they ever retire and close their store. None of them can order the puppy food as they are more like chains and have limited space.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I called every store in a twenty mile radius and found one that carries Fromm adult food. They are going to order a medium bag of the Large Puppy Gold so we can see how it works. They order once a week, so if I let them know by the Friday before, they can have it in stock. They also told me that is the brand they feed their own dogs. Once he is eating adult food, I will have several places to buy it in case they ever retire and close their store. None of them can order the puppy food as they are more like chains and have limited space.


That's GREAT!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> What about Victor? It's sold in a lot of feed stores and independent shops, and it's a very good food. If that one's not on your list, you might want to add it.


Its another one I couldn't find. We have Petco and Pet Smart and a few indies with limited space.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> If they are not selling the regular Prairie what are they selling in the Nature's Variety?
> 
> What I meant was by All Life Stages is that you would not have to feed "Large Breed" or "Puppy". The nutrition level is approved for all breeds and all ages.
> 
> Moms


Our vet was adamant not to feed all stages to a GSD puppy. This vets office is the local expert on German Shepherds and have been very helpful to us, so I'd rather follow their advice.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> That's GREAT!


I'm relieved. They don't have much shelf space but they will special order as long as I can pick it up within a week.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I'm relieved. They don't have much shelf space but they will special order as long as I can pick it up within a week.


Fromm's is family owned manufacturing company with NO recalls! 

Moms


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Fromm's is family owned manufacturing company with NO recalls!
> 
> Moms


I love Fromm. It is the only food that Remi has gotten since he was pup. Recently someone gave me a bag of the game bird. I mixed it with the LBP and he had zero issues with it. His BM were BETTER (usually with no grain, they tend to deteriorate...at least in my experience). For 26 lbs, it is about $65 and I would still have to feed the same amount as the LBP...so I didn't go with it for long term use. But I think as far as trust goes, I feel comfortable trusting Fromm (relative to other producers).


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not talking about store bought. Most people make BARF in their kitchen - I do with both my dogs.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> I appreciate the suggestion for homemade, but that isn't an option. I have already decided not to order online. We have a few smallish pet food stores and I prefer to shop local to keep them in business.
> ...


Is there a reason for the decision to not buy online? It was mentioned twice, so I'm just wondering...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don't want to buy anything that heavy to be delivered. They tend to throw things down on the ground and I don't want to worry about something ripping or having to be returned. I can't check the dates of the bags to make sure they are fresh. And I prefer to shop at and support local businesses. I'm tired of seeing stores close because everyone shops online.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

LuvShepherds, I'm right there with you with loving my little independent pet supply store. They're the ones who introduced me to Fromm. I want this little store to thrive, and be here next year. I'm glad you find a store willing to help you!

Through the independent stores, Fromm offers a buy 12-get-1-free program to the stores that isn't available online. You save your UPCs in a program-envelope, then turn it in when you have 12. The stores get reimbursed through their distributors, so the program doesn't cost them money--they all love it, and I love it too.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don't want to buy anything that heavy to be delivered. They tend to throw things down on the ground and I don't want to worry about something ripping or having to be returned. I can't check the dates of the bags to make sure they are fresh. And I prefer to shop at and support local businesses. I'm tired of seeing stores close because everyone shops online.


Agreed. And my local shop prices are often as good if not better than online. BUT, their selection, while huge, is not as big as online. And, in my case, Dr. Tim's is only online. 

As far as package being thrown around during delivery, the box was in pristine condition when it arrived. Expiration date isn't an issue when you buy smaller name foods like Fromm, Dr. Tim's, etc. I don't think they have product sitting around for months on end. When I was using Fromm, the bags always had a significant amount of time before expiration. 

It was my local pet food store that recommended I go with Dr. Tim's over another brand that they sell. So, I respect them and buy whatever I can from them.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This store owner has been helpful to me before and supports our local dog obedience club, so I want to help keep them in business. If not for them, I wouldn't be able to get Fromm at all. I'm excited about using it and hope he does well on it. I don't like the puppy food the breeder gave us. I checked it online and found its another Diamond product. Although we also use Totw which is Diamond and is very good for my other dog. Once the puppy is on adult food, I may switch both to Fromm adult. Eddie, this store owner said they can special order anything as long as the company will sell to them. They can't get Nature's Variety Instinct Large Puppy, which is restricted. The company has an agreement with Pet Smart and can't sell anywhere else except online until a time period has passed. She didn't have a lot of details, only said its not available to her.


----------



## CNSmith2006 (Sep 26, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Our vet was adamant not to feed all stages to a GSD puppy. This vets office is the local expert on German Shepherds and have been very helpful to us, so I'd rather follow their advice.


My vet said the same thing when I said we were trying Victor. Our crazy pup didn't care for Orijen or Fromm. What LPB food did you vet suggest? What is everyone feeding their GSD pup?


----------



## Alfa Mom allNatural (Dec 23, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Our local pet stores don't carry any of the foods I selected using dogfoodadvisor.com. I don't want to buy online. I have a huge list of dog foods and for one reason or another, I've found something negative about each one of them posted here. I realize we aren't all going to agree on dog food, but I need to start switching him over to something else before I run out of the food we got from the breeder and I'm stressing out over making a decision. I settled on Fromm Large Breed which our vet recommends but no one carries it. I called five different stores.
> 
> Our puppy is a little picky about food. He doesn't seem to like his current food very much. So I want to find something that doesn't need any additional supplements and stick with it. My other dogs have all been on one of the Totw foods since I got them, but I checked and the calcium levels on all Totw foods are higher than I want to go.
> 
> Our favorite food store, which only sells food, suggested Now Fresh or New Fresh, I don't remember, but it's $100 a bag. I've never heard of it before.


Look here: http://www.saveourshepherds.org/kibble.html


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My critique of that food rating algorithm that AlfaMomallNatural linked to is here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...need-dry-allergy-formula-food-made-usa-2.html

It's an out-of-date way of thinking about dog food, in my opinion.


----------

